# 3d Commissions....Theoretically, would you buy?



## Fauxglove (Sep 11, 2009)

So I have a question.
I have the ability to do custom 3d images on a commission basis.  We're talking full fur texture, sculpted clothing, the works.  Due to the time and energy involved, the prices would be significantly higher than my 2d illustrations.

Tentatively:
Single Character: $60
Extra Characters/Custom Background: +$20

So the question is, assuming the example render quality is up to your expectations, would anyone be interested if I made the offer?   This isn't a "Sure, sign me up!" sort of thing, I'm just testing the waters before I go about refreshing my memory on how to do fur.

Thanks for your thoughts. =D


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2009)

I saw this being done a little here and there, and I have to admit, for the prices, it sucked.

It's also a whole load of work for often unsatisfying results.


So sure, feel free to give it a go. But I'm not buying anything until I see examples. And many people on here will think that way.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

do it this way:
create a basic poseable model and take pics of it via screencap or render. 

then colour it and edit it in photoshop.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd just save the money and do it myself.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Most of the 3d rendered art of fursonas looks like old CGI from a PSX, old crappy dinosaur PC, orsomething below the PSX standards.


Give it a go.


----------



## Fauxglove (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah, but most peoples' models aren't mine. ;P
(Oh dear, that sounds quite cocky, doesn't it.  By way of explenation, I've actually recieved some proper training in 3d modeling and rendering, so I don't expect to meet the same pitfalls as some artists do.)
I don't expect anyone to buy without seeing an example - in fact I'm working on an example right now - The response is assuming that quality meets and exceeds expectations.
Maybe I should add an adendum to that poll.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

my brother can do your fursona as a 3d dalek.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 11, 2009)

Most 3d stuff I've seen people commission in this community has been for 2nd life you should look into that perhaps.


----------



## Fauxglove (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> my brother can do your fursona as a 3d dalek.



...I have to admit, I'm curious to see that.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't usually commission much at all.  3D is pretty cool, but I would need examples if I would consider buying.  Anyway, an obscenely good model would cost money I don't care to drop on something that isn't physical/is a single character, despite how interested I may be.


----------

